# Truck rental



## Ammo (Nov 18, 2010)

Does anyone know a company that rents moving trucks?

I need to move a couple of pieces of furniture in the next few days, I've got a couple friends to help with the carrying just need to find a truck.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

No clue really, but if you can't find any, just drive to Al Barsha between Lulu and The Dubai American Academy, there's a bunch of lorries there, you just tell them what you need them to do and they'll give you a price, drivers are pakistani so they'll give you an inflated price and you'll have to haggle.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

You can check Dubizzle > Dubai > Community > Services > Movers/Removals . I can't remember the guys I used this summer but they all are pretty much the same. You can easily get great prices after a good haggle.


----------



## Ammo (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will try my luck haggling with the guys in Al Barsha.

My only concern with the ads on Dubizzle was that I'd end up with some guy that would try to rush everything and wreck the furniture. I guess if I at least have a chance to look at the guy and the truck beforehand I might be able to judge how reckless he is going to be.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yes you can be there to supervise all the time. I moved recently and got one of those al barsha lorries as I couldn't be bothered to call the ones in dubizzle and negotiate over the phone, so just drove there and picked one instead! you mention is only a couple of pieces of furniture so shouldn't be too expensive. As a price guide I paid 350 dhs for the lorry and two men to dismantle, move and put together again an ikea bed, and move around 13 boxes, a couple of suitcases, some tables, lamps, etc. A colleague of mine told me I paid too much but I personally felt it was fair, it was a lot of boxes and they did have to do a bit of walking from the street to the lift, and then the new flat happens to be at the end of the hall. So if is just two pieces of furniture perhaps something around 150-200 dhs is fair.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I paid a removals company AED 495 to move all the contents of a one-bed apartment. They packed, dismantled and reassembled all my furniture. I felt that this was fair. They had a supervisor there as well so I didn't need to stress out or constantly look over their shoulder to make sure that they were doing things properly. And best of all, they turned up on time!


----------

